# Looking for my first handgun, can you help?



## SCOTCH10 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello everyone

I just took my NRA pistol safety course and have applied for my permit. I am looking for advice on what would be a good first gun. My primary use will be range shooting and home defense. I do not see myself carrying this gun often. I am seriously considering the SIG-SAUER P220 either the Equinox or extreme version as well as the SIG 1911 Nightmare. I want my 1st gun to be one I really want. I will be adding a nice .22 for the bulk of my range work. MY thinking here is the .22 is much cheaper to practice and hone my skills with. I figure I will shoot a couple of magazines with the .45 to get the feel. I am not stuck on these choice as I havent held or shot either of them. 

Any and all suggestions and advice is greatly appreciated. I plan on renting the few choices I narrow it down to and seeing which one feels the best.

THANK YOU for any help


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am a registered Sigaphile, so my opinions are biased, but the P220 is a better choice then the 1911 first time out...but if the budget becomes an issue take a look at the SP2022 for under $400, I own both and you can get it in .40 and not lose a thing in power from the .45 with the newer self defense offerings......JJ


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I own several 1911's also several sigs including a 220. My first thought is go to your friendly local range rent and test fire both and see which is the most comfortable with, also try several 22's while your there. Try the Rugar mark ll or mk lll I have several. With that practice with both as you can aford ammo.
Shoot safe
JT


----------



## SCOTCH10 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Chessail77 and JT

I do plan on shooting several rounds of each gun Im interested in. There is a store with an indoor range nearby. They rent everything they sell plus a few others. They charge $10 for 10 rounds. I can shoot 3 or 4 guns for under $50. I did get to hold a couple of guns today. I found 1 shop here in Ct that lets you hold and handle unloaded pistols without your permit. I loved the feel of the 1911's I held. I really liked a Kimber custom elite .45ACP but not the $1200 price tag...lol. I also got to see but not hold a P220 equinox, A sig 1911 TTT, and the Sig Elite. All three are beautiful guns.

a couple of links showing what im interested n

P220 Equinox
http://www.sigsauer.com/upFiles/catalog/product/P220-Equinox-Hero-Detail.jpg

Sig 1911 nightmare
http://www.sigsauer.com/upFiles/catalog/product/1911-NightMare-Detail-hero.jpg

Sig 1911 TTT
http://www.sigsauer.com/upFiles/catalog/product/1911-TTT-detail-L.jpg[/UR

Sig 1911 STX
[URL="http://www.sigsauer.com/upFiles/catalog/product/1911-STX-detail-hero.jpg"]http://www.sigsauer.com/upFiles/catalog/product/1911-STX-detail-hero.jpg

Sig P220 Elite
http://www.sigsauer.com/upFiles/catalog/product/220-Stain-Elite-detail-hero.jpg


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't overlook Berettas!


----------



## SCOTCH10 (Apr 6, 2012)

oh I am def. not overlokking anything. I am nterested in Barettas, Kimbers, H&K, Sig.... It will come down to actual firing it


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Don't overlook Berettas!


I second that statement!:smt033


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Buy the P220 and get a .22 conversion kit for it. You get cheap trigger time that way.


----------



## FLETCH (Apr 7, 2012)

Youwant to get a home defence / carry gun you are going to be comfortable with. It needs to be one you are confident will end your troubles and you can shoot well with. If cost is an issue the high point 9mm goes for under 150 and comes with a lifetime warrenty. I have one and have over 500 rounds thru it with no faultsve great gun. I also have a sw sw40ve and a springfield 45. I trust all of the to protect my family.


----------



## SCOTCH10 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank You eveyone... I appreciate all the replies and suggestions. I feel like a kid in a candy shop. Ive gotten tohold a fe 1911s this weekend. I like the way they feel inmyand. Cant wait to fire one.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the Sig Scorpion 1911 and must say I like how Sig does 1911's.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Take a look at TD's " valuable resource for a beginner".....you may change your mind a bit.......and +3 on the Beretta's...


----------



## SCOTCH10 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok I eed to ask what is TD's... Im so new to all of this. and +3 what? lol Eveyone is helping so much Thank You


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Being new to pistols you need a lot of trigger time. Some can be dry fire but you need a lot of ammo to go with whatever gun you select. If you are to become reasonably proficient you will end up spending far more money for ammo than the gun. 22's help but there is no replacement for full power loads.

With that said, I reccomend you find a name brand economical 9MM that feels good in your hand. It can be new or used. Then purchase a bunch of ammo and go learn how to shoot. If you find over time you don't realy like the gun you selected, sell or trade it for what you, with more experience, feel is better. Cost of switching guns is no more expensive than a few boxes of ammo. High dollar 1911's can come later.

Welcome to the world of guns.


----------



## SCOTCH10 (Apr 6, 2012)

TOF

I can appreciate the advice you are giving me. I also understand the logic behind what you are saying. The issue for me is I really like the way the 1911s feel in my hand. Its like wanting a Rolex on christmas and getting a Timex...lmao. Does that make any sense? Nothing wrong with a Timex and or a budget 9mm but I seem to be sold on a .45. Also seeing some of those custom shop 1911's from SIG are in the $800 range new. I could conceivably buy 2 guns for roughly $1200.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Td's is member Teddebearfrmhell........the thread " a valuable resource for beginners" is a good place to start, under active topics......+3 means that we love Beretta's......


----------

